# Tears for Twilight Hollow IC



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

The 28th day of Marpenoth (October)

Twilight Hollow resembles most other small poor villages that dot the face of Faerun.  

A stone temple dominates the village's profile.  Most of the remaining buildings have wooden walls and thatched roofs.  The aroma of burning pine spreads an ashen pungency through the air.  the smell of a hearty roast rolls out from the local inn, and the blacksmith shop rings with the sound of metal striking metal.  

The residents bustle about, performing their daily chores -- until they see you.  The moment they see the party of PCs approaching from out of town, their natural rhythym falters.  They stop.  They stare.  They whisper among themselves, and they disappear a bit too hurriedly into their shelters.

Dark clouds gather overhead and begin unleashing torrents of rain.

A cold rain drizzles down on the village, casting misery upon everything.  As if on cue, a black-clad woman comes down the street at the head of a funeral procession from the direction of the temple.  Her hooded cloak hangs heavy and wet.  The woman carries a wooden staff so dark and knotted that it matches the expression of pain on her face.

Six pallbearers in black hoods carry a coffin.  The ornate box glows with a soft magic light.  The citizens of Twilight Hollow emerge from their buildings to stand in respect as the procession passes.  Some hold up banners bearing the symbol of Ilmater.  Some step forward to join the parade and walk along with other villagers.  The funeral approaches.  You hear the mourners chant in a practiced monotone.  

"Sacred Ilmater, hold your child in your arms.  In these dark times, watch over her and protect her from harm.  We pray not for ourselves, but for her.  We pray that, one day soon, her soul will know rest or return."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood*

An man of average height and looks, wearing simple worn clothing and a dull green cloak, Dra’vin bows his head in respect to the funeral positions. He remains quit and tries to be as 'unnoticed' as possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

*Jalen Isadore, female human cleric of Ilmater*

*Jalen halts the mules and joins in the funeral chant, raising her hands upward toward the heavens.*

_I wonder who died?  And how?  It must have been someone important for such a large funeral.  I should investigate to see if I can help, and to make sure it's not a sign of further troubles to come, for I would not want any other soul to suffer an untimely death if I can prevent it.  Surely Zinnias will come with me to see what's going on,_ Jalen thinks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

*List Defthand: Human/Male (Rogue)*

Seeing the funeral in progress List lowers his eyes to the ground, he had never been comfortable with them, nor did he suspect he ever would.

His eyes still uncomfortable with looking at the ground drift to the more devoted women by his side, he considered her a friend and her desire to help everyone was something he admired and always hoped to be, but fate it seems, could never make him serous enough for it.  

Looking upon Jalen he knew that they had finished their travel for at least the rest of this day…


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 10, 2004)

*Zinnias Miller Male Human Paladin of Ilmater*

Zinnias joins the others in bowing his head in respect for the deceased. He quietly says a prayer to Ilmater under his breath as he holds his holy symbol.


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2004)

The Funeral procession passes by the party and continues on its way.  

Cold rain continues to fall as the sun goes down behind the Sunset Mountains.  

Twilight is upon the party in a village you have never visited before.

The small village has signs for an inn, a baker, a tailor, and a blacksmith.  There are no other businesses in this village of farmers.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 10, 2004)

*Tohav*

Tohav keeps his head low as the pallbearers carry their heavy load past him.
_I wonder who died? The banner's of Illmater wouldn't be used if he or she wasn't a devout follower. We should find out, because having to talk about dark times is not a good omen for this town. _

As they enter the town, Tohav turns twoards the others. "Do you want to stay in the Inn, or setup camp outside of town?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Keeping his voice low, Dra'vin nods and says "While I would much prefer to camp under the stars, tonight I think we might wish to stay at this inn..." as his gaze follows the funeral procession "...some strangness about all of this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

"I believe we should go to the temple first before setting up the hospital.  I want to ask if I can help in any way, and I must check with the local temple before setting up any way.  Once that's done, it may be better to sleep out of the wet if we can help it," Janel says, getting ready to guide the mules to the temple.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 11, 2004)

Tohav nods in agreement with Dra'Vin. "You all can go to the temple. Im going to check out the inn and see what that funeral and "dark times" bit was all about."
With that, Tohav guides his horse twoards the Inn and enters the place.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

*List Defthand: Human/Male (Rogue)*

The lighthearted List looks somber upon the funeral as he comrade continue to speak amongst themselves but after hearing the soft voice of Janel he shakes his head and replants the ever present smile upon his face as he moves to help her.

There was no need for father discussion in List’s opinion “the woman” had spoken.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 11, 2004)

Zinnias pauses in prayer.

"The temple's a good idea."

"I'm wondering though", he says in a conversational tone, "what those people meant when they said her soul will know rest or return. I understand the rest part, but what do they mean by return?"

He shrugs. "Well, quite possibly the priests in the temple will know."

Zinnias starts towards the temple.


----------



## Endur (Jun 11, 2004)

Tohav guides his horse towards the Double Bolt Inn, the first building on the left of the main road into the village.  The sounds of drinking and talk appear to be coming from behind the front door of the inn.  The inn is a single level wooden building.  

After Tohav passes within the front door, all conversations cease and half of the people in the inn get up and leave.  The Innkeeper appears willing to sell beer and rent a room, but does not appear to desire to share any words with Tohav.  When Tohav asks about the funeral, the Innkeeper tells him sadly, "Shaunnra grew up here in Twilight Hollow.  We all loved her very much.  Several weeks ago, she set out to find the lair of some bandits who were preying on outlying farms.  Her horse brought her dead body back to us.  Her Holiness Andress couldn't raise her.  Only she undersands why, but she told us that Shaunnra's soul was trapped somewhere between life and death.  We pray for her release." 


As the other party members ride into the center of the village, the shutters on a house on the right slam abruptly as you get closer.

In the center of a village before the great stone temple, atop a tall rectangular plinth of granite stands a life-sized statue of a crying man wearing robes.  The sculpture has aged and weathered from rain.  Although its too dark to read, engravings probably surround the base.  

Ahead of you, you see that some of those who participated in the funeral are heading into the church.  Others are heading towards their homes.

You head down a long alley enfolded by the Temple's walls into an inner courtyard.  The smell of aged grime rises from the uneven cobblestones.  You step beneath a raised wooden portcullis into a rain-soaked, diamond-shaped court-yard with doors leading into the church proper.   

A robed woman leans against a stone cistern in the courtyard's center.  The woman bows and says, "My blessings for your safe arrival."

Suffering has put wrinkles at the corners of the cleric's eyes.  Her pain tugs down the edges of her mouth.  She wears her hair in ragged tufts, cut short and without style.  Dressed in drenched robes of mourning, the cleric tries to smile with a welcoming gesture, but her lips don't quite manage the smile.  "Thank you for coming.  I am Andress, Head Cleric of this temple dedicated to Saint Tylis of the Church of Ilmater.  I'm afraid I must beg a favor from you -- one which our poor village could never repay.

"I only have limited knowledge of her fate, but my sister Shaunnra suffers as few have ever suffered.  I tried to raise her, but I couldn't.  Something has her soul and won't release it.  She can't go forward but neither can she go back.  I prayed and Ilmater sent me a vision of the horror that has stolen Shaunnra's immortal soul.  Her imprisonment serves no purpose but to amuse a merciless creature.  This creature exists somewhere between life and death, in a valley west of here.

"Shaunnra went forth into that valley to battle brigands, but something far more terrible found her and slew her.  Ancient ruins litter that valley, that date back to the age when the Stormriders of Talos ruled the Sunset mountains.  Perhaps the brigands tried to loot the ruins and woke some ancient horror from its sleep.

"Will you save my sister's soul from a fate worse than death?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

*Jalen starts when she hears Andress' plea, and limps forward to put her hands on her shoulders.*

"I promise, I will do all in my power to save her.  No one should have to suffer such a fate Andress," Jalen says with compassion, and gives the suffering cleric a hug.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 11, 2004)

"We shall save her", echoes Zinnias, "and slay the unholy creature who did this. Such evil cannot be allowed to endure."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

*List Defthand: Human/Male (Rogue)*

List didn’t much like the town, it was obvious they weren’t really wanted and to be honest it was far to small for his tastes, but even though they weren’t wanted they where needed and it was this need that made him nod his head in agreement as he speaks to his companions. “We should also look into ending the oppression that these bandits have brought upon this village.”


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin remains mounted on his horse, but nods his head in agreement, thinking _such foulness should not be allow to remain free in the world... we will stop it, with Ilmater blessing_


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 11, 2004)

Giving his condolences to the barkeep, Tohav leaves his drink at the counter with some copper to pay for it. He goes to find the others and share what little information he gained with them.


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2004)

Andress thanks the heroes for their brave offer to free her sister's soul.  She invites them to spend the night at the Temple of Ilmater, although the cots are quite meager.  Alternatively, she recommends the Double Bolt Inn for more comfortable accomadations.

Tohav finds the other members of the party at the Church of Ilmater.


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2004)

Andress continues by saying,
"After your long travels on the road, you must be hungry and thirsty.  Please join us for our daily meal."

Andress leads the party into the church where some tables have been setup.  Andress introduces the party to twenty of the villagers who are also attending the meal.  Five other clerics of Ilmater, ten warriors that belong to the order of "Holy Warriors of Suffering", and five other villagers.  

The daily meal consists of a small piece of bread and water.  The small meal helps explain why these followers of Ilmater appear thinner than most you have seen.  With a pained expression on her face, Andress explains that the Brigands stole most of the fall harvest from the villagers.  The temple gave its stored food to the villagers so that they would survive the coming winter.

The village had sent three villagers (Adon, Ethar, and Sanwell) with the village's accumulated savings to buy more food from a town fifty miles away, but they had not returned yet.


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2004)

(My fiance wrote this next post.  Enjoy!)

Somewhere else.

Gerda wants to play with her new toy; Sybil sits closeby, her deft hands
working with a spindle and thread.

Gerda's "toy" is a humanoid form suspended from the ceiling.
"Sybil........have you seen how pretty my new toy is?" Gerda approaches the
body and reaches one decripid hand out to caress it. The humanoid in
question is a man; he halfway opens his eyes and flinches.

Gerda chuckles at his reaction. "What golden skin you have, my
dearest....what sparkling blue eyes....so haaaaand-some....one would almost
think you had the blood of the gods running in your veins...."

"He does," says Sybil. "He's a----"

"I KNOW what he is!" hisses Gerda angrily. "I don't need *you*, dear
sister, to give me lessons.....save those for your paltry human customers in
the village."

"Then the only reason for you to state what you already know is to inflict
mental torment upon the subject in question. Helpless in your clutches, you
are taunting that cleric with his lineage to mock him."

Gerda clapped her hands together and did a little hopping dance. "Yes, yes,
yes!!!!!!

"Did you hear that, Mr. Crying Priest? Mocking you is only the beginning. It
is only the first appetizer in a banquet you are going to share with me.'

Gerda wrapped her hand in a heavy cotton mitt and withdrew a long metal
skewer from the fire whose tip was now red-hot.

"And for the next course, I think we shall have....BBQ....."

Sybil hears the man's anguished screams rip the air, and smells burnt flesh.
She looked up from her spinning, and sees where Gerda has inserted the
cherry-red skewer. She watched motionless for some time while Gerda feeds
her dark desires from the man's pain and humiliation.

She stands up, and moves past the man. Something prompted her to turn her
head, and she found herself staring into moist eyes. She reads in his face
depths of terror that she herself has never known.

"Help me...." he whispers with what little voice remained to him.

"It is not my destiny to help you. I cannot cross what Fate
ordains."

Only a few feet away, Gerda stands on the other side of the hanging body,
grinning. They eyes lock for a moment; then Syblil moves on and slips out
the door without a sound.
***************************************************

Night falls in Twighlight Hollow. Shopkeepers close and lock their doors.
Farmer's wives rush home to fix the evening meal while their husbands lead
the herds back to the paddock to be fed and watered. At The Double Bolt
Inn, the usual crowd is absent, fearing to share the common room with a  handful of strangers. A new announcement tacked to the wall promises a
reward for finding someone's lost cat; a ginger tabby comes out from behind
the bar and gracefully slinks underneath the table legs in search of scraps.

On the outskirts of the village hangs a sign illustrated with a golden
spindle and three threads. The shop's dark windows are suddenly illuminated
by a freshly-lit candle. One by one, many more candles are lit until the
room is filled with a soft glow.

When Sybil has finished lighting the candles, she withdraws behind a curtain
of beads into the back room and sits behind a table. She withdraws a small
rectangular wooden box from her robes. Made from some exotic wood from
foreign lands, the box gives off a deep, penetrating aroma that instantly
infuses the tiny room.

Almost reverently, the old woman opens the box and takes out a large deck of
cards and unwraps the silk cloth around it. She spreads the cloth out on
the table and places the deck face down upon it. Then she closes her eyes,
presses her palms together, and prays:

"Blessed Savras
The Colorless and All-colored
Servant of our Lady Mystra 
Lend me thine third eye this night
My destiny belongs to Thee"

Then she solemnly begins the spread, speaking out loud softly:

First card: Significator

"The Significator reflects the situation, outer and inner, in which I find
myself at the present moment......"

She turns it over: The Ace of Wands.

"The Ace of Wands......The meaning of the aces in all four suits is an
initial eruption of raw energy....The Ace of Wands heralds an uprush of
creative energy...restlessness and dissatisfaction with present
circumstances are accompanied by a strong feeling that new things are
possible......."

Second card: Crossing Card

She turns it over: The 7 of Cups

"The Seven of Cups...representing the boon -- and problem-- of too many
possibilities in matters of the heart....the Seven of Cups augurs an
emotional situation where many potentials are evident, along with the
challenge of choosing and acting in realistic terms to make those potentials
manifest........."


Third card: Crowning Card

"The Crowning Card - describes the atmosphere and situation which
hang over the seeker in the immediate present........"

She turns it over: the Nine of Pentacles

"The Nine of Pentacles ...a card of reward and acheivement in one's
own eyes...augurs a period when one may be justifiably pleased with
oneself and with what one has been able to achieve...."

Fourth card: Base of the Matter

"This card describes the inner and outer situation, drive instinct or
aspiration which is really behind the apparent surface situation
reflecgted by the Crowning Card...."

She turns it over, and sees Mask standing at The Crossroads:
The Magician

"Mask points to potential skills and creative abilities which
have not yet manifested....He may appear as an upsurge of energy and
an intuition of exciting new opportunities....The Fool is blind,
through his meeting with Mask, it becomes clear that the
journey is possbile........"

Fifth card: Past Influences

"...describes the inner and outer situation which is now passing out
of the seeker's life...In the past it was important, perhaps
representing a set of values which the individual held in high
esteem...now it has lost its potency and the seeker needs to let
go...."

She turns it over and the face of Tyr greets her: Justice

"Tyr is the image of Justice, and represents the uniquely human
faculty of reflective judgement and rational though....When he
appears in a spread, it signals the need for balanced thought and
impartial decision-making."


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2004)

During their "daily meal" of bread and water, the initiates of Ilmater and the Warriors of Holy Suffering ask many questions of the party of heroes.  All of the villagers had spent their whole lives in the village of Twilight Hollow, and they were very curious about the outside world.  

Some of the warriors pointed out that they were not totally backwards hicks.  At least one of the warriors had seen an orc.  The brigands were rumored to be a mix of humans, half-orcs, and orcs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

"These brigands, how organized were they?  How many were there?  How were they armed?  And did anyone see the exact direction they went into the valley?  That may be the best place to start to search for some answers.  We can go at first light, for this is something that cannot wait," Jalen asks, her hands and fingers weaving in, out, and amongst each other.  Most of the party would recognize this as a sign of nervousness.


----------



## Endur (Jun 15, 2004)

The villagers try to answer the questions that the Heroes ask to the best of their ability.   They guess that there were at least twenty brigands, but estimating is hard because the bandits attack at night or in small groups of bandits.  The brigands are mounted on horses and were armed with swords and bows.  The villagers don't know where the bandits lair is, but they think it is in the valley to the west, where the trails led.

After answering the questions the heroes asked, the villagers return to asking the heroes for stories of their brave deeds.

The villagers tell you that the valley where the Bandits lair is a marshland.  Andressa offers Jalen her sister's horse because the wagon would not be able to enter the marshland.  "I think my sister would have wanted her horse in your hands."

In the morning, Andressa takes the heroes to her sister Shaunnra's tomb.  She opens the tomb and shows Shaunnra's body to the party of heroes.

Shaunnra's body is beautiful.  Not a mark upon her.  She looks almost as if she is sleeping.  Wearing plate armor and a glowing, rune-enscribed long sword between her hands.  

Andressa explains that she has prayed to Ilmater to keep rot and decomposition away from Shauunra's body, so that Shauunra can be raised once her soul is freed.

List, ever practical in matters of gold, estimates that Shauunra's sword and armor are probably worth more than the rest of the village put together.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 15, 2004)

"Very well then", says Zinnias. "We shall seek these bandits out. And we will also find the creature who did this to her (he gestures at Shaunnra), and put an end to it's evil. This I swear."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

*List Defthand: Human/Male (Rogue)*

List looks upon the body laid out before him in slight awe.  She is or was, as he corrects himself with a slight frown, quite striking and beautiful lady.  He avoids the temptation to touch the body, as it looked far too peaceful to be that of a body in death, something he would freely admit to anyone who asked.

A somber, but more dedicated, List looks towards his companions with an unusually serious look, “Rescuing Lady Shaunnra’s soul should be are priority as at the very least she’s could at the very least provide a sword arm to help against the brigands and maybe, just maybe, she has an idea of where there camp is.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

"I pray that we will succeed," Jalen says, making a mark of blessing over Shaunnra's body.  "Come, there is no time to waste."

*Jalen will try to make sure everyone else has an opportunity to ride the paladin's mount before she will even consider getting on the manificent horse's back.  She'll ride Cloud, a pale tan mule, into the swamp, trusting her footing before her own.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 15, 2004)

Zinnias will summon his mount, and follow Jalen into the swamp.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin makes small talk with the villagers that wish to hear about his past adventures but he is uncomfortable talking about himself. If the others are leaving to seek the bandits tonight, he excuses himself and silently follows the others (and assume that we have worked together he will naturally take the lead, riding his pinto riding horse, watching for sighs of ambush and also any tracks that he might be able to pick up on)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

*List Defthand: Human/Male (Rogue)*

List gladly accepts Shaunnra’s mount from Jalen with a friendly smile for Jalen and a appreciative eye for the fine animal.  He quickly sets out with the rest in the hopes of ending the vile evil in the next valley over.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 16, 2004)

Keeping silent during the whole procedding of uncovering the tomb, as he rides into the swamp Tohav reflects on the dead hero aloud
"She must have been a powerfull warrior to have such fine arms and armor. Whatever slew her and stole her soul certaintly wasnt plain old brigands. We must be carefull."


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2004)

As the heroes leave the temple on horseback, Dra'vin Frostblood and List Defthand notice two small children watching them from an alleyway.  The children appear to be staring at Tohav Greycrown and Zinnias Miller.  

The girl (the older of the two children) appears to be staring at Tohav.  The smaller of the two children, a boy of seven or eight years age, appears to be carrying a wooden sword and shield and wearing a home-made cape inscribed with magical symbols.  The boy appears to be mimicking Zinnias's movements and List and Dra'vin hears the boy say, "I'm gonna be like him."

As the heroes are on the edge of the small village, you notice a crow fly low overhead then swoops up to perch in the branches of a nearby tree.  Once on its perch, it stares at the party.

As the heroes travel out of the village, you pass to the west through outlying farmlands towards the hills that seperate this valley from the next.  

As you travel on horseback, Dra'vin, List, Tohav, and Zinnias find themselves wondering how their lives led them to this point.  Jalen Isadore has no doubts; she understands fully how her background led her to this point.

The trip across the sloping hills takes several hours.  You see farmers tending their fields and shephers walking among their flocks.  You spot farmhouses with smoke curling from their chimneys.  In the distance, mountaintops peek at you over the shoulders of the foothills.  

Eventually you top a hill and the valley comes into sight.  More a crevice than a valley, the sides ride at sharp angles.  A thick fog lurks there, rising from the ground itself and sitting fat and heavy between the enclosing ridges on either side.  The broken ends of a wooden trestle bridge hang from the hillsides.  Sharp-edge remnants jut into mid-air.  The trails that once continued to either side of the bridge now disappear in the forest, neglected and overgrown.  

More impressive still are the shadows that cling to the valley.  The wall of fog looms over you as you get closer.  The ground takes on a sucking wetness that clings with muddy squelches.  The smell of mildew and rotting vegetation offends your nose.      

Descending the steep sides of the valley, you discover the valley is overgrown with moss-draped trees, bushes, vines, and is one big marsh.

Moss covered trees resemble hulking creatures that emerge from the fog to menace you.  Vines threaten to trip you at every turn.  Insects hum their disgruntlement at your intrusion.  Just when you think the ground has begun to feel more solid, it gives way to mud that threatens to tug off a boot or send you sprawling face-first into the marsh.  Creatures rustle the underbrush just out of sight.  Moisture settles on your skin like a chilling death mist.  After a few moments of plodding through the fog, you begin to see great chunks of slick shattered stone jutting from the marsh like the slimy teeth and claws of some enormous petrified beast.

This would be a terrible place to die.


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2004)

Dra'vin does not find any tracks because of the rain.  Nor does he find an obvious trail to follow through the marsh.

However, Ruth, the chestnut-brown war horse that List is riding, seems to know the route to go through the marsh.


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2004)

A Swamp Thing of Moss and Mud, as large as an Ogre, rose out of the mud and slammed Dra’vin Frostblood off his horse.  

Dra'vin's horse flees the unnatural creature while the swamp like creature tries to drown Dra'vin.

The fog and the moisture in the air meant that bows were useless.  The swords of Zinnias and List make quick work of the Plant-like Ogre.  The accuracy of the Swords are aided by Jalen invoking a blessing of Ilmater.  Tohav, who needs no bow, launched magical arrows from his fingers that struck the target unerringly.

Jalen healed Dra’vin of his wounds after the swamp thing had been destroyed.

After doubling back on their trail for ten minutes, Dra'vin recovers his horse and the party moves deeper into the marsh.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dra'vin Frostblood, Human male Ranger*

Dra'vin bows his head and says "*My thanks to you my lady... ah I am sorry that I did not notice anything or reacte in time... you might have been in danger...*" With that Dra'vin will re-double his efforts to keep an eye (and two ears) out to watch for any other hidden dangers...


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2004)

The landscape rises somewhat and offers more solid footing.  Chunks of hewn stone and large slivers of wood appear out of the fog, littering your path as you near the temple ruins.  The debris gradually becomes more prevalent and you come to a wall.  the wall curves in a wide circle and varies in height from five to twenty-five feet.  The majority of the stone building now lies in rubble around you.  

Gaps in the ruin allow you to pass through the wall of stones.  Due east of the ruin, among some smaller shattered stones, you spot a mouldering naked human corpse.  The man has a vaguely elfin look to his features.

Despite the presence of the looted body, Jalen can't help but thinking that this is a very inhospitable place.  What sort of bandits would choose to have a lair here?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin will dismount and look for tracks again. He will also look for any obvious trails in and out of here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

"I know this is needless to say, but be careful Dra'vin.  The only people that would live here are the desparate, the mad, or the monsterous," Jalen says softly, slowly edging over to the corpse to see how he died.


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2004)

As Jalen examines the corpse, she notices that scavengers have been eating it.  She is not sure, but the slain man may have been struck by lightning.

Dra'vin looks for tracks.  He does not find any tracks that would represent mounted bandits.  However, he does find several human sized footprints with three toes in the mud near the body.  The footprints make it look like something swam out of the water, did something with the body in the mud, and then swam back into the water.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2004)

*List male Human Rogue lvl 7*

List periodically tests the air, wondering if the moisture in the air will drop enough during the day to pull out his bow.  Patting Ruth on the neck, List will look around for a high point in the ruins, to get a better look around.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2004)

Through the clouds of insects you spot a hemispherical indentation in the mud.  Half-filled with water and mud, the earthen bowl suggests that something large and round once occupied the space.  Scattered amongst the reeds are numerous chunks of broken stone, as well as humanoid bones.

No plants grow within twenty feet of the earthen bowl.

Zinnias recoils when he looks at the earthen depression.  An evil artifact of great power once rested there.  Perhaps a great stone or something else of large size.  The lingering aura was still enough to shock the holy warrior.

Dra'vin finds numerous footprints around the bowl.  A skirmish was obviously fought here, several weeks ago.  Footprints of horses, men, and a giant can be made out.

Searching through the reeds, List discovers the rotted, mostly-devoured remains of a light warhorse and its rider.  Tucked in one of the slain horse's saddlebags is a leather-bound diary.  Moisture has warped the book and smeared its ink.  However, one section remains intact. 

"My lady plans to travel to the far side of the mountains and find the elusive brigands known as Harular's Claws.  I must accompany her and help her overcome this foul scourge of the trade ways.  Shaunnra has heard rumors that Harular has dragon's blood coursing through his veins.  As Shaunnra's squire, I've learned a great deal.  But as her adventuring partner, I will have a chance to prove myself.  My life begins soon."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*Jalen makes a sign of blessing over the corpse and tries to drag some brush over it for a scanty burial.  Burying him in the mud would be no good; the best she could do for the moment was try to disuade scavangers.  This done, she makes her way over to the others.*

"The poor man... I believe he was struck by lightning.  Whether this is from nature or magic I cannot tell," she says.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 20, 2004)

"They must have captured or killed or whatever they did to that paladin here. I doubt she would have let her squire's corpse rot in the sun."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 20, 2004)

*List male human rogue*

"Right good searching in the fog. May his soul find the way to its' rest."  List dismounts and tries to help Jalen to hide the body.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2004)

*Dra'vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin words a silent prayer for the man, but is watchful for any signs of trouble... those bandits are about here somewhere, and this is as good an ambush sight as he has seen so far...


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 20, 2004)

Deciding that there might be some treasure or mabey something watching them, since there was an ambush here before, Tohav casts detect magic. 
_Detecting Magic till either the spell runs out or we leave this place, or something tries to kill us _


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2004)

As Tohav uses his arcane vision to analyze the nearby area, he detects a powerful presence of magic around the earthen depression.  A lingering aura of Necromancy is still powerful even though the item that created the aura is long gone.  

Dra'vin finds many tracks around the earthen bowl, where plants do not grow.  In particular, he finds the footprints of a giant walking into the water in the direction of Twilight Hollow.  The footprints look like they were made several weeks ago.  None of the tracks near the earthen depression are recent.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 21, 2004)

Backing away a little from the aura, Tohav turns to the others. "There is a very large, very powerfull aura of magic around the depression. Necromancy it seems. Whatever made it has been gone for a while now, but something so powerfull still left a strong aura for us to find. This is looking worse by the minute."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 21, 2004)

*List male Human Rogue*



			
				Tohav said:
			
		

> "There is a very large, very powerfull aura of magic around the depression. Necromancy it seems. Whatever made it has been gone for a while now, but something so powerfull still left a strong aura for us to find. This is looking worse by the minute."




List looks up from covering the body, as a thrill runs up his spine and not the good kind.
"Necromancy, that's a foul art.  Do you think those Giant tracks were related?  It may have carried off whatever was resting here."


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2004)

While searching for tracks, Dra'vin discovers a very strange trail.  The trail avoids the twenty feet around the earthen depression, but appears much fresher than the tracks of the giants.

Dra'vin isn't sure what made the trail, but thinks it might have been a centipede of gargantuan size.

The trail was made in the last twenty four hours and appears to have come from the east and headed north.

List sees a lighter patch in the fog to the north, almost as if someone might be using a lantern as they walk through the marsh.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 23, 2004)

Zinnias will say a prayer over the body as well. He will remain vigilant for threats from the swamp.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2004)

The lantern to the north disappears into the distance while the party discusses what to do next.  

An old woman walks out of the fog coming from the direction of the village.  She sees you praying over the body of the squire.


"My visions are made flesh.  I saw you and you and you.  I saw your past, your present, and your future.  I saw the trials and tribulations that caused you to reach this point.  It is your destiny to confront a great darkness."  She points at Jalen, List, and Tohav.

"Sadly, I saw Marthos confront the same great darkness in my visions.  It slew Marthos and stole the soul of Shaunnra, the Protector of Twilight Hollow.  But the omens are better for your achieving your quest than they were for Marthos and Shaunnra."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

"My lady, I am Jalen Isadore, servant of Ilmater.  Please, tell me if you can, what passed here to Shaunnra and Marthos?  And how can we free the soul of Shaunnra?" Jalen asks, limping to the front of the party and opening her hands in a gesture of blessing.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2004)

"Jalen Isadore."  The old woman pronounces the name carefully, as if she has never heard the name before, even though earlier she claimed she knew you.

"I am Sybil and I am honored to meet you and your companions.

"I can not help you with the answers to your questions.  Savras has dictated that my destiny is always to be an observer, never an actor.

"However, I can tell you, that I believe you have all the skills and knowledge necessary to succeed.  Any knowledge you lack will be made available as destiny decrees."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

"Sybil, my lady, can you please tell me what you saw in your vision of the darkness that attacked paladin and squire?  Was it large or small?  Ghostlike or solid?  If you would bless us with any of Savras' insight I would be most grateful," Jalen says with a slight bow.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 23, 2004)

*List male human Rogue*

List is confounded by the quick disappearance of the light, and moves the horse North a ways to see if he can make out what it might be.  "*Gonna check out this light for a moment, back in two shakes.*"

Pondering "The arrival of this woman is odd at this place of evil"  He'll look for any tracks for a few minutes and wander back, if the terrain is too harsh, or he doesn't find anything.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2004)

Sybil responds to Jalen, "I am constrained and can not reveal that information which you do not possess.  Yet you already know that Shaunnra was struck here by the creature of darkness and you have seen the traces that the creature has left."

Zinnias does not detect any evil in Sybil.  As far as the PCs can tell, Sybil is telling the truth.

After moving Briskly northward, List spots the fading glow of the lantern in the distance.  List thinks he can keep up with the lantern that has vanished to the north so long as he moves briskly through the swamp (double-moves).  If he moves slower (searching for tracks, watching for ambushes, etc.), he'll fall behind the lantern and let it out of sight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin watches List move off but sticks with the rest of the group. He has his bow out, and while there is not arrow nocked he is ready to bring one out if need be.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 25, 2004)

Tohav stays silent, using detect magic on the new visitor. Tohav will also keep a lookout for List, fearing that he might be ambushed or be following a Wil-O-The-Wisp or some other danger these places tend to hold.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2004)

Tohav does not detect any magic on Sybil.  List, riding on Ruth, is already out of sight of the rest of the party.  (visibility twenty feet due to deep fog)


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 25, 2004)

*List male human Rogue*

"We lost it girl."  With a pat to Ruths' neck again. "Better head back before we get completely lost.  I don't fancy running off on my own."  List turns Ruth around and heads back to the group.  

To Jalen and the rest.
"There was a light heading off to the North. I didn't want to get separated so I came back."


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2004)

Sybil says that it was an honor to make the acquaintance of such accomplished heroes and says that she must excuse herself to continue her search for herbs.

Sybil wanders off into the fog to the north east.

What does the party do next?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

*Dra'vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin looks to Jalen (and hopefully the returned List) and says in a low voice "*Ah, maybe I could find some tracks left by whomever was holding the lights... wandering around at night in this area, more then likely they are up to no good... ah except if you are looking also for herbs or something I guess...*" he looks to where Sybil disappeared into the fog and gloom


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"Didn't someone say they found tracks into the water?  It may be that something lives under the water.  Were there any other tracks?" Jalen asks, looking with concern after Sybil.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 26, 2004)

Tohav will follow the others wherever they lead, since he is fresh out of ideas, and isn't exactly a tracking expert.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"Dra'vin found the tracks both into the water and around the bowl, we should look either of those two places, I think.  I would rather not swim here... but we may have to. But first let us examine the bowl, there may be some entrance here that is hidden perhaps.  The bandits must be hiding somewhere... perhaps Harular's Claws have some place here they stay," Jalen says, urging Cloud over to the bowl to search it more thoroughly.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2004)

The party searches the area.  

No tracks appear to be in the bowl.  In fact, the earth in the bowl is hard and stiff, quite unlike the mud of most of the rest of the marsh, as if the are had been covered for decades until being exposed recently.  

Tracks surround the bowl, particularly the tracks of the Giant.  

Dra'vin thinks the tracks of the giant lead in the direction of the village (back the way they came) and are deeper than other tracks, as if the giant was carrying something heavy.  Unfortunately, the tracks of the giant are at least a month old, and the rain has done much to obscure them.  And he quickly loses the trail after he goes thirty feet from the sunken bowl.

Dra'vin also find the much more recent tracks of a Giant Centipede of some sort leading to the north as well as the tracks of  a somewhat smaller creature leading to the north-east.  

Dra'vin thinks the smaller creature is a carrior crawler that was feasting on the remains of the squire every night.  Its lair is probably to the north east, where the ruins appear to be centered.

Although it is noon, the fog reduces visibility considerably.  At night, the marsh will become a nightmare.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"The center of the ruins may hold the best promise for searching...  We can try there at least," Jalen says, thinking out loud.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2004)

The party follows the tracks of the Carrion Crawler towards the center of the ruins.  Dra'vin isn't sure, but from the frequency of the tracks, there may be more than one carrion crawler.

Out of the fog, a great shadowy shape appears.

The great edifice that once stood here is now but a jumbled ruin surrounding you.  The tall splinters of hewn rock form countless nooks and crannies large enough to conceal various lurking beasts.  Emating from within one of these crannies, near to the ground, is a dim yellow light.

The light appears to be coming from a hole that leads underground.  The hole is mostly blocked by a massive ten foot wide, twenty foot long, twelve foot tall stone.  Erosion appears to have created a crack of an opening that a small creature might be able to sneak through.  The tracks of the carrion crawler(s) lead through the crack and down the hole.  

Looking down the hole, Dra'vin thinks it has been years (or decades or centuries) since any humanoid has traveled down that hole.  Once it might have been a staircase, but mud and overgrowth would make traveling down it very hazardous.  

List and the others except Zinnias thinks they can probably squeeze through the crack, but are somewhat concerned about their ability to navigate the overgrown stairs without breaking their necks.  Zinnias, the largest of the group, would never be able to squeeze through the crack while wearing his armor.  And of course, the horses could not fit through either.

The glowing light appears to be coming from around the corner of the bottom of the stairs.  As if someone has left a lantern hanging on a hook on a wall.  Dra'vin is certain that if that is the lantern they saw in the swamp earlier, whoever left it must have taken a different route down, for there are no tracks going through the crack, other than the tracks of the carrion crawlers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"Maybe there's another way in somewhere..." Jalen thinks, dismounting and giving Cloud a pat on the nose for being so patient in this terrible place.  She starts to circle the ruins, looking for another entrance.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2004)

Searching for another entrance, the party doesn't find another staircase down.  Moving amongst the tumbled stones, the party realizes that once there must have been a very tall tower here.     

Dra'vin crosses the tracks of the Centipede again.  The tracks of the centipede lead to the northwest.    Dra'vin estimates that this Centipede is probably fifty to one hundred feet in length and almost certainly poisonous.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 26, 2004)

"Giant poisonius centiepede eating us or falling down and breaking our necks. Choices are so hard. I vote one of us tries to go down the crack. Other than Jalen, because we will need her to prevent whoever goes down from dying if they fall."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"I would hope the centipede doesn't come back right now, I really don't want to fight something like that.  I'll wait and watch for now, but you might need me down there.  And I'm small," Jalen says, going to kneel down by the crevice to help ease the others in.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 27, 2004)

*List male human Rogue*

"Hmm, maybe it's a glowing Carrion Crawler, I don't fancy getting stuck in there with it."  List will lay his shoulders in his shield if possible, to make passing in the space as easy as possible.  The shortsword is unbound for a quick draw after getting in the hole.  Bow and arrows will be left up topside.  "wish I'd found another way down."


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2004)

List slides through the tight crack easily, making the others wonder how List learned to do contortions like that.  

Although the others can't see past his body into the hole, List can see that this was once probably a staircase.  The light from around the corner is no longer around the corner.

Two glowing balls of light have shot up the stairwell and are circling List's body.  List has taken eighteen points of electrical damage in burns from the glowing lights.

List is the only person inside the crack (besides the two glowing lights).  The other PCs can see that the lights are closer, but have difficulty doing anything so long as they are outside the crack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Assuming List makes some noise to let them know he's in trouble, Jalen with throw herself headfirst down the hole.*

"List!" she cries, her voice urgent.

*If she can touch him, she will call out to Ilmater, asking his mercy in her time of need.*

[OOC - Dropping _Estanna's stew_ for _cure moderate wounds_.]


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 27, 2004)

*assuming I can see between the gaps of list and Jalen, or I have a higher init than Jalen*
Moving his hands in arcane patterns and muttering words of power, Tohav fires two blasts of intense heat at one of the balls, trying to see if they can be harmed. 

_Casting Schorching Rays. 2 Rays, 4d6 each, at one of the balls. _


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 27, 2004)

*List male human Rogue*

Yelling loudly with the shock, List will do his best to bring the sword to effect against one of the creatures.  "Some kind of light creature!!"


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2004)

List swings his sword at one of the balls of light, but it dodges out of the way.

Tohav flings two bolts of fire into the crack at one of the balls that is almost motionless.  The ball of light dodges at the last moment, and both rays miss.  One bolt of fire impacts on wet vegetation.  The other burns List for fourteen points of damage.  Tohav is left with the thought that the balls of light are intelligent, malicious, and toying with him.  

Jalen wedges herself into the crack.  Although unable to move throught it as easily as List did, she is able to stretch her arm and touch List.  Calling out to Ilmater, holy power flows from her fingertips into List's body, healing List for 17 points of damage.  

The two balls of light ignore List and shock Jalen who is unable to dodge for nineteen points of damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Jalen winces at the pain, and tries to grab ahold of List's shirt and help pull him out.*


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2004)

*Dra'vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

Dra'vin is helpless as to many people are crowded around the small hole, nor can he see past the two already in the hole. He will ready his bow, and wait to see if either of the balls of light come out "*You two have to get out of there now...*"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 27, 2004)

*List male human Rogue(Fuse)*

List takes the hints, and is attempting to fend of the creatures as he backs away to the hole.  "Get out Jalen, I'll try to hold them off." As soon as there is room to attempt to slide out the hole after Jalen, List will take the oppurtunity


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2004)

With his right hand holding his powerful hand and a half sword, Zinnias reaches down with his left hand and heals Jalen of her wounds.

Jalen pulls out of the hole, with List close behind her.  List took seventeen points of damage in electrical burns from the two lights.

Dra'vin shot an arrow down the hole after List left, but failed to hit one of the lights.

Tohav briefly considered throwing a fireball down the hole, then considering the speed of the two lights, chose the less explosive Magic Missile spell.  He was deeply satisfied with his choice when the Glowing Light moved quickly, but failed to dodge his magical darts.   

The two lights blinked out.  They have vanished and the hole is dark.

The two lights didn't flee, they just winked out of existance.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 27, 2004)

"Lesson Learned. Those things are fast. They also hurt. This day just keeps getting better and better dosn't it? Ready to go back into the hole? I really dont think we have another choice."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

*Dra’vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

"*How can we protect who ever goes down there some similar attacks if there are more of those glowing things? Can we be ready to attack them if they do apear? I like not this plan, but I see no other way either...*"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 29, 2004)

"I'm still singed from the first go-round.  None of my magic helped, and I was unable to hit either of them.  I don't fancy my chances in another attempt." 

And with as Charismatic a grin as possible "Anyone have a plan that doesn't involve me going in there alone first?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2004)

Zinnias says that there was an aura of evil about the creatures, but the aura was the lesser maliceness akin to an orc or a troll.  It was not the aura of evil associated with a fiend from the lower planes or a Dark Priest.  

Zinnias says that although this hole in the ground and the depression may be related, the depression had a longstanding aura of ancient evil about it.  The hole in ground lacks the aura of ancient evil, as if the swamp has reclaimed its once evil nature.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

*Dra'vin Frostblood, human male ranger*

"*Maybe we should go on... I am not sure if this is the right place...*" says Dra'vin. He seems fairly nervous and scans the fog for movement, with his bow readied and an arrow nocked


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2004)

"Or perhaps these things are guardians of a sort.  I am not certain, but I'm not sure how to see where they might be, if they are still alive," Jalen says, her voice and expression showing concern.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 5, 2004)

"I for one cant think of anything to kill those little Balls. When I hit them with my spell, they just winked out. If we kept on going into the hole, they probaly would have come back and hit us again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

"A spell of wind perhaps?  Something to push them out or force them back?" Jalen says, thinking aloud.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 5, 2004)

*List human male Rogue*

"Is this really where we need to be? Should we look on for something else?  I'm not sure if they can even be hurt.  I'm not a swordsman or Mage, I won't be able to bring much to any fight with them balls of lightning."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

"Perhaps we can try to talk to them.  It's worth a try," Jalen says, and then moves a little bit close to the hole and squats down so that she can call into it.  "Excuse me, please, we would like to pass by you.  If you're hungry, we can feed you, if you're hurt, we can heal you.  We were startled by your arrival, and I'm sure you were too.  Please, let us know in some way if you can."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2004)

After Jalen gives her speech down the crack, nothing happens.  

And then she takes a nasty electrical shock from behind as a ball of light materializes behind her, zapping her for fifteen points of damage, almost causing her to fall down into the hole.  

The ball of light spins around her and descends the muddy hole out of sight before the others can react.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

*Jalen gives a short cry as the lightning crackles through her, and is nearly driven to the ground.  Backing up, she tries to heal herself of some of the damage, calling on Ilmater's mercy.*

[OOC - Dropping _divine favor_ for _cure moderate wounds_, 2d8+8]


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2004)

Jalen prayers are answered as she heals herself completely from the electrical burns.  

There is no further sign of the floating light.  

Although only burned by the light, Jalen realizes that the shock could have been lethal to one of the village commoners.  Jalen's faith in Ilmater allowed her to overcome a potentially deadly force.

The floating lights are malicious and deadly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

*Jalen focuses her will on the holy power she has been blessed with, feeling it burn through her as she sacrifices her own strength to strike down these evil creatures as soon as she can catch a glimpse of them.*

"You will never hurt anyone ever again!"

[OOC - Dropping _remove blindness_ for _hammer of righteousness_ from BoED.  All lethal damage.]


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC: My BOED is elsewhere.  What game effect would _hammer of righteousness_ from BoED have on a malicious speedy ball of light (otherwise known as the swamp and fog horror, the Will of the Wisp).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

[OOC - _Hammer of Righteousness_, force and good spell.  1 standard action casting time, medium range, instantaneous duration, Fort for half, SR yes.  

Warhammer springs into existance and strikes unerringly.  Deals 1d8 points of damage per caster level if target is evil (otherwise 1d6/level).  Damage can be lethal, nonlethal, or combo.  Jalen will do 8d8 points of damage, DC for Fort save is 18.  Jalen will sacrifice 1d3 points of Str for this spell.]


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2004)

Two floating balls of light appear on either side of Tohav, blasting him to the ground with twin blasts of lightning (Tohav takes 34 points of damage).  

Jalen calls upon the Hammer of Righteousness and the force hammers into one of the balls of light and it vanishes.

The others weapons harmlessly miss the remaining ball of light as it flees down the tunnel and out of sight.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 16, 2004)

*List Defthand Male Human Rogue lvl 7*

List reaches into his haversack to pull out the wand of Cure Light Wounds.  reaching over to Tohav, he uses the magical device to try to repair some of the damage caused by the creatures.


----------

